# si possono ascoltare molti generi di musica



## Emily Languages

Hi, I'm a bit confused with the si impersonale form, can someone tell me which of these phrases are correct? Thanks...

si possono ascoltare molti generi di musica
si puo parlare con gli amici
si puo guardare l'orario del treno
si puo controllare le e-mail

grazie


----------



## edfnl

Emily Languages said:


> Hi, I'm a bit confused with the si impersonale form, can someone tell me which of these phrases are correct? Thanks...
> 
> si possono ascoltare molti generi di musica
> si pu*ò* parlare con gli amici
> si pu*ò* guardare l'orario del treno
> si pu*ò* controllare le e-mail
> 
> grazie



Sono tutte e quattro corrette!


----------



## baldpate

@edfnl: I expected the last one to be "si poss_ono_ controllare _le_ e-mail ".  Could you please explain why puo' and not possono - it seems like the first sentence to me.


----------



## underhouse

Emily Languages said:


> Hi, I'm a bit confused with the si impersonale form, can someone tell me which of these phrases are correct? Thanks...
> 
> si possono ascoltare molti generi di musica
> si può parlare con gli amici
> si può guardare l'orario del treno
> si può controllare le e-mail
> 
> grazie


 



baldpate said:


> @edfnl: I expected the last one to be "si poss_ono_ controllare _le_ e-mail ". Could you please explain why puo' and not possono - it seems like the first sentence to me.


----------



## infinite sadness

baldpate said:


> @edfnl: I expected the last one to be "si poss_ono_ controllare _le_ e-mail ".  Could you please explain why puo' and not possono - it seems like the first sentence to me.


Can be used può and possono in the first and in the fourth sentence.


----------



## edfnl

Veramente avevo letto la email, quindi ho messo corretto 
In ogni caso penso che si possa dire "si può controllare le email" e anche "si può ascoltare diversi genere di musica", come dice infinite sadness, perché il verbo non concorda necessariamente con l'oggetto (che non è il soggetto!)

Io per lo meno li percepisco come corretti, anche se probabilmente un po' desueti.


----------



## neuromatico

edfnl said:


> Veramente avevo letto la email, quindi ho messo corretto
> In ogni caso penso che si possa dire "si può controllare le email" e anche "si può ascoltare diversi genere di musica", come dice infinite sadness, perché il verbo non concorda necessariamente con l'oggetto (che non è il soggetto!)
> 
> Io per lo meno li percepisco come corretti, anche se probabilmente un po' desueti.


Interesting.
Like Baldpate, I thought it was a rule: when _si_ is the subject, the verb is plural with a plural direct object.


----------



## mapeta

Nella terza frase "orario del treno" è singolare. Se avessimo parlato di "orari" avremmo probabilmente detto " si possono controllare gli orari del treno", anche se secondo me anche " si può controllare gli orari del treno" può andare bene. Noto poi che nelle frasi dove abbiamo un *complemento oggetto* al plurale preferiamo dire "si possono" anzichè "si può" come nella frase "si può parlare con gli amici" dove non abbiamo un compl. ogg. Forse da questo si può ricavare una regola.


----------



## edfnl

Ottima osservazione, mapeta. 
Io non so dirti la regola esatta, solo quello che "percepisco" come corretto (secondo la mia prof. di linguistica dovrebbe bastare ).
Ovviamente è molto più comune concordare il "si può/possono" con il complemento oggetto, anche se non so se da un punto di vista strettamente grammaticale sia corretto.
Certo è che *io*, parlando,tendo a concordare!


----------



## Rebecca Vegas

Completamente d'accordo con edfnl. Ho sempre concordato verbo e complemento oggetto, altrimenti suona scorretto.


----------



## mapeta

Forse è più una questione d'abitudine che di logica. Con la nostra lingua capita spesso! Ma questo lo lascerei dire ad un linguista


----------



## Emily Languages

Grazie a tutti!!

--------------
*
A*ctually I am unsure about what to do in this case ' during the movie an old man and an old woman are seen in a clinic'...'durante il film si  *vede/ vedono  *un anziano e un'anziana in una clinica'


----------



## franz rod

Lui chiedeva il Si impersonale e l'unica forma giusta in tal caso è "Si può".
Si può anche anche usare "si possono" ma in tal caso si parla di "si passivante"



> when _si_ is the subject, the verb is plural with a plural direct object.



Si non è il soggetto.


----------



## neuromatico

I'm almost certain that _vedono_ would be correct and _vede_ if it was "o" instead of "e". 
As you can see from the discussion, daily usage doesn't always follow this rule.


----------



## franz rod

> I'm almost certain that _vedono_ would be correct and _vede_ if it was "o" instead of "e".



Sono entrambe corrette ma hanno nomi diversi:  nel primo caso si parlerà di si passivante (si vedono), nel secondo di si impersonale "si vede".



> As you can see from the discussion, daily usage doesn't always follow this rule.



Qui stiamo parlano di grammatica dalla quale dipende anche l'uso quotidiano.
L'unica "difficoltà" è riconoscere che in un caso si parla di si passivante, nell'altro di si impersonale.  Sono due cose ben diverse che però presentano una forma abbastanza simile.

http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=7477&ctg_id=93


----------



## The Acrobat

Ciao a tutti,
le regole che determinano l'uso del "si" in italiano sono un pò complicate.
Il "si" seguito dal verbo può infatti essere:

a) riflessivo (Luigi *si* lava = Luigi lava *se stesso*). 
In questo caso è una forma riflessiva *diretta* e il verbo è transitivo: chi compie l'azione, la riceve anche.
Esistono anche la forma riflessiva *indiretta*, *reciproca *ed *ergativa;

*b) impersonale  (*si* può guardare l'orario del treno = da quel monitor *tutti possono* guardare l'orario del treno;  *si* può controllare le e-mail = da quel pc *tutti possono* controllare le mail). 
In questo caso, l'informazione espressa dal predicato verbale non si riferisce a una persona specifica, ma ad un *soggetto generico* ed è formato dalla terza persona singolare del verbo più la particella pronominale *si* (non possiamo pertanto dire "_si possono controllare le mail"_, o quantomeno è un'uso che appartiene solo al parlato e non andrebbe confuso nell'uso scritto). Appartengono a questa categoria la seconda, la terza e la quarta frase proposte da Emily;

c) passivante ( *si* possono ascoltare molti generi di musica = in quella situazione possono* essere/venire ascoltati* molti generi di musica).
In quest'ultimo caso, la particella *si* è premessa alla terza singolare o plurale del verbo di forma attiva (c'è concordanza), il complemento d'agente non viene espresso e la frase assume un valore impersonale. Appartiene a questa categoria la prima frase proposta da Emily.
Confronta:
_- Nel negozio di dischi possiamo ascoltare molti generi di musica;_
- _Si possono ascoltare molti generi di musica._
Nella seconda frase, il "si passivante" sostituisce il soggetto "nel negozio di dischi", che trasformato in forma passiva diventa appunto il complemento d'agente (se persona) o di causa efficiente (se cosa).
Come distinguere l'uso impersonale da quello passivante? Occorre ricordarsi che in quest'ultimo caso l'attenzione *si sposta dall'autore dell'azione verso l'azione stessa*, quando non si può, non si sa o non si vuole nominare l'autore dell'azione stessa.
Spero di exere stato utile e chiaro, ciao raga.
Mat.


----------



## neuromatico

Ottima spiegazione, Mat. Non ti preoccupare, è chiarissima!
Vi ringrazio entrambi. Terrò conto del vostro consiglio.
Se potessi ricordarlo!


----------



## edfnl

The Acrobat said:


> _- Nel negozio di dischi possiamo ascoltare molti generi di musica;_
> - _Si possono ascoltare molti generi di musica._
> Nella seconda frase, il "si passivante" sostituisce il soggetto "nel negozio di dischi", che trasformato in forma passiva diventa appunto il complemento d'agente (se persona) o di causa efficiente (se cosa).


Mat, penso che ti sia sbagliato, il soggetto della prima frase è "noi", non "nel negozio di dischi", come sembri dire


----------



## The Acrobat

Si, effettivamente non ho reso bene l'idea, scusatemi. Come dici giustamente tu, il soggetto è "noi". Non ho fatto chiarezza nell'esempio, proverò a decostruirlo e a dargli un'interpretazione differente.

_Noi (S) possiamo ascoltare (V) molti generi di musica (Compl. di quantità) nel negozio di dischi (OggInd)._

capovolgiamo la frase al passivo:

_Nel negozio di dischi (Sogg) si possono ascoltare (V) __molti generi di musica      -> da noi (Compl. d'agente)


_Il complemento d'agente della frase passiva (ossia il soggetto della frase attiva = _noi_) è inglobato nel predicato verbale tramite il "si" passivante, come tale, "sparendo" il soggetto, il focus si sposta sull'azione stessa (l'ascolto della musica) e non su chi la compie (noi).
E' ciò che pertanto distingue una frase passiva da una impersonale.
La frase è un pò complicata a dire il vero, c'è la presenza del complemento di quantità (paura eh?) che ingarbuglia un pò le cose: è un sintagma nominale (_molti generi di musica_) che viene retto interamente dal verbo, legato a esso senza alcuna preposizione o da un avverbio (_molti_).
Ho fatto un grossolano errore di scrittura e di questo ne rendo conto, scrivendo:

_Nella seconda frase, il "si passivante" sostituisce il soggetto "nel negozio di dischi", che trasformato in forma passiva diventa appunto il complemento d'agente (se persona) o di causa efficiente (se cosa).

_Il si passivante sosituisce il soggetto _noi _eliminando, almeno alla nostra vista, il complemento d'agente.
_"nel negozio di dischi" _è si soggetto, ma solo nella frase passiva.
Sxo di non aver fatto altri errori di valutazione 
Ciao a tutti e grazie a _edfnl _x la correzione. Mat.​


----------



## edfnl

The Acrobat said:


> Si, effettivamente non ho reso bene l'idea, scusatemi. Come dici giustamente tu, il soggetto è "noi". Non ho fatto chiarezza nell'esempio, proverò a decostruirlo e a dargli un'interpretazione differente.
> 
> _Noi (S) possiamo ascoltare (V) molti generi di musica (Compl. di quantità) nel negozio di dischi (OggInd)._
> 
> capovolgiamo la frase al passivo:
> 
> _Nel negozio di dischi (Sogg) si possono ascoltare (V) __molti generi di musica      -> da noi (Compl. d'agente)
> 
> 
> _Il complemento d'agente della frase passiva (ossia il soggetto della frase attiva = _noi_) è inglobato nel predicato verbale tramite il "si" passivante, come tale, "sparendo" il soggetto, il focus si sposta sull'azione stessa (l'ascolto della musica) e non su chi la compie (noi).
> E' ciò che pertanto distingue una frase passiva da una impersonale.
> La frase è un pò complicata a dire il vero, c'è la presenza del complemento di quantità (paura eh?) che ingarbuglia un pò le cose: è un sintagma nominale (_molti generi di musica_) che viene retto interamente dal verbo, legato a esso senza alcuna preposizione o da un avverbio (_molti_).
> Ho fatto un grossolano errore di scrittura e di questo ne rendo conto, scrivendo:
> 
> _Nella seconda frase, il "si passivante" sostituisce il soggetto "nel negozio di dischi", che trasformato in forma passiva diventa appunto il complemento d'agente (se persona) o di causa efficiente (se cosa).
> 
> _Il si passivante sosituisce il soggetto _noi _eliminando, almeno alla nostra vista, il complemento d'agente.
> _"nel negozio di dischi" _è si soggetto, ma solo nella frase passiva.
> Sxo di non aver fatto altri errori di valutazione
> Ciao a tutti e grazie a _edfnl _x la correzione. Mat.​




No, aspetta.... "Il negozio di dischi" non può essere soggetto! In tal caso il verbo dovrebbe concordare! E' un complemento di stato in luogo, non farmi andare a cercare i termini linguistici che tanto non me li ricordo 
Ma il soggetto in questo caso chi è? 
"Molti generi di musica" no, è complemento oggetto.
Però la frase funziona anche così: "si possono ascoltare molti generi di musica"; senza specificare "nel negozio di musica".  
La frase passiva è: "(nel negozio di dischi) possono essere ascoltati molti generi di musica"
"molti generi di musica" adesso è soggetto, ma il complemento d'agente non è specificato (da noi, da me, da chiunque).
Insomma. "si" è il soggetto della prima frase, senza dubbio secondo me!
(o meglio, con qualche dubbio....*_*)


----------



## The Acrobat

ciao _edfnl,
_come ho detto secondo me la frase è bella tosta!!!
_"nel negozio di dischi" _è il soggetto della frase passiva, è complemento nella attiva, x evitare di confondermi ho controllato su un libro di grammatica.
quello che è il complemento oggetto (in questo caso indiretto, poichè introdotto da preposizione, e come dici giustamente tu di stato in luogo) della frase attiva diventa soggetto nella passiva.
Il soggetto è noi nella frase attiva, che nella passiva (inversione dei termini) diventa complemento d'agente ma "sparisce" sotto forma di si passivante.
Suona poco chiaro perchè sparendo il soggetto della attiva, noi, l'attenzione si accentra sull'azione, che si svolge nel nostro beneamato negozietto.
Per rendere bene la frase e cercare la concordanza, potremmo anche dire nella passiva:
_Nel negozio di dischi (Sogg) vi/ci si può ascoltare (V) __molti generi di musica_
Sarebbe stato bello parlarne di fronte a una buona birra 
Fammi saxe se la spiegazione è un pò più chiara, oppure mandami una bomba x posta prioritaria 
Ciauu!


----------



## neuromatico

edfnl said:


> Insomma. "*si" è il soggetto *della prima frase, senza dubbio secondo me!
> (o meglio, con qualche dubbio....*_*)


Significa che finalmente dopo tanti post in due thread io sia giustificato dicendolo prima?? 

EDIT. Allora, vedo che non siate d'accordo.


----------



## The Acrobat

*C*iao neuromatico,
mi scuso nell'eventualità non abbia preso in considerazione prima il tuo suggerimento, non saprei dirti perchè, forse mi è sfuggito!
*A*spetto anche una risposta di edfnl, perchè l'ultima spiegazione che ho proposto non è certo dottrinale 
*C*hi vivrà vedrà  *C*iao mat.


----------



## franz rod

> _Noi (S) possiamo ascoltare (V) molti generi di musica (Compl. di quantità) nel negozio di dischi (OggInd)._


Non proprio:
Noi:soggetto
Possiamo ascoltare: predicato verbale
Molti generi: complemento oggetto + attributo
Di musica: di specificazione ma potrebbe anche essere visto come un complemento di limitazione credo
Nel negozio di dischi: stato in luogo+compl. di specificazione.


*S*e la frase viene volta "propriamente" al passivo diviene:
molti generi (soggetto) di musica possono essere ascoltati.

*E* comunque


> _Nel negozio di dischi (Sogg) si possono ascoltare (V) __molti generi di musica      _


-->nel negozio di dischi: stato in luogo
si possono ascoltare: predicato evrbale
molti generi di musica: soggetto+attributo+specificazione



> Per rendere bene la frase e cercare la concordanza, potremmo anche dire nella passiva:
> _Nel negozio di dischi (Sogg) vi/ci si può ascoltare (V) __molti generi di musica_


Non è passiva. *I*l si viene usato impersonalmente, quindi:
nel negozio di dischi (+vi): stato in luogo + compl di specificazione  
si può ascoltare: predicato verbale con si usato impersonalmente
molti generi di musica: complemento oggetto

comunque


> _"nel negozio di dischi" _è il soggetto della frase passiva, è complemento nella attiva, x evitare di confondermi ho controllato su un libro di grammatica.


*C*ome fa ad essere un negozio di dischi il soggetto? *C*ompie l'azione forse? *L*a subisce? *C*ome hai detto giustamente tu l'azione solamente "si svolge nel nostro beneamato negozietto" che quindi sarà un complemento di stato in luogo perchè risponed alla domanda "dove?".


----------



## edfnl

Ecco, franz ha spiegato meglio quello che volevo dire anche io!! (Franz, hai letto il mio post precedente? )


----------



## franz rod

E' che nel tuo messaggio ho letto che il SI era il soggetto, cosa che non è, ed ho pensato di "ri-analizzare" tutte le frasi proposte


----------



## The Acrobat

*C*iao franz,
hai messo delle ottime osservazioni.
*F*rugando nel libro di grammatica, ho visto che_ molti generi di musica_ può essere scomposto in un complemento di quantità (_molti generi_: è retto da un verbo o pred. verb., _possiamo ascoltare_, è introdotto non da una preposizione ma da un avverbio di quantità, ed è considerato a tutti gli effetti un sintagma nominale) e in un complemento di specificazione (_di musica_: risponde infatti alle domanda "di che cosa?").
*P*ertanto è un complemento oggetto diretto seguito da un indiretto.
*H*o controllato e risulta possibile, ascoltare è un verbo transitivo a due argomenti, ci sta dentro.

Come già appurato, _nel negozio di dischi_ è un complemento indiretto (di stato in luogo), e non potendo essere soggetto della frase passiva (che era quello che sostenevo io sbagliando) potremmo comporre una frase passiva del tipo proposto da te:

_molti generi di musica (s+compl.) si possono ascoltare (pv) nel negozio di dischi (compl. ogg. ind., stato in luogo+compl. di spec.) 
da noi _è l'agente che non compare e il focus è sull'azione.
*C*ome dici giustamente tu, se metto "vi" diventa impersonale, perciò nulla.

*Q*uella attiva é:

_noi (s) possiamo ascoltare (pv) molti generi di musica (compl. ogg. di quantità+compl. di spec.)_ _nel negozio di dischi (compl. ogg. ind., stato in luogo)_

ci può stare perchè il complemento oggetto della attiva *deve*, come regola,diventare soggetto nella passiva e noi ce l'abbiamo, _molti generi (di musica)_.
*F*orse cosi va meglio... cosa ne pensate??
*N*on mi odiate vero????
*B*aciamo le maaaaani.


----------



## franz rod

> frugando nel libro di grammatica, ho visto che_ molti generi di musica_ può essere scomposto in un complemento di quantità (_molti generi_: è retto da un verbo o pred. verb., _possiamo ascoltare_, è introdotto non da una preposizione ma da un avverbio di quantità, ed è considerato a tutti gli effetti un sintagma nominale) e in un complemento di specificazione (_di musica_: risponde infatti alle domanda "di che cosa?").



Molti generi può essere o complemento o soggetto in una frase, non può essere entrambi.
Molti, nell'analisi grammmaticale, non è un avverbio, ma un aggettivo che viene quindi chiamato attributo nell'analisi logica.
Dopotutto l'avverbio non può essere volto al plurale.  Se volessimo usare molto come avverbio dovremmo formulare una frase come:  "Mi piace molto la musica".



> come dici giustamente tu, se metto "vi" diventa impersonale, perciò nulla.



La presenza del CI/Vi non implica il fatto che sia impersonale o meno.  In quella frase non metterei né Ci né Vi visto che sono avverbi di luogo.  Tutto dipende se dopo il SI mettiamo un verbo a singolare o al plurale.
Se singolare il si sarà impersonale 
"si può ascoltare molti generi di musica"
generi in questo caso sarà complemento oggetto
Se plurale sarà necessariamente passivante:
"si possono ascoltare molti generi di musica"
generi sarà soggetto.


----------



## The Acrobat

*C*iao franz, chiedo venia per l'erroraccio su _molti_ che è attributo e non avverbio... non me ne ricordavo assolutamente...

*M*olti generi è complemento nella frase attiva e soggetto nella passiva, non ho detto che è sogg + complemento oggetto contemporaneamente. 
*S*emplicemente ho scritto per semplificare, nell'esempio sulla passiva, che il sintagma _molti generi di musica_ era composto da sogg + compl., non intendevo dire che erano la stessa cosa, mi scuso x l'equivoco.

*R*iporto la frase incriminata:
_molti generi di musica (s+compl.) si possono ascoltare (pv) nel negozio di dischi (compl. ogg. ind., stato in luogo+compl. di spec.)
_
provo a renderla più chiara:
_molti generi (s) di musica (compl. di spec.) si possono ascoltare (pv) nel negozio di dischi (compl. ogg. ind., stato in luogo+compl. di spec.) _

ritieni che _di musica (compl. di spec.)_ possa essere di spec?


----------



## franz rod

Si, dovrebbe essere di specificazione


----------



## neuromatico

Che discussione! Un dibattito del livello altissimo. 
Credo io possa correlare i punti essenziali con le frasi corrispondenti in inglese dato che i principi fondamentali sono gli stessi, benché nel caso del passivo ci voglia cambiare la sintassi.

A. L'impersonale: 
Si può ascoltare molti generi di musica.
You/One can listen to many genres of music.

B. Il passivo:
Si possono ascoltare molti generi di musica.
Many genres of music can be heard.


----------



## franz rod

MI sembra che cambi qualcosa in inglese.



> Many genres of music can be heard



La traduzione qui sarebbe "Molti generi di musica possono essere ascoltati".  
In inglese non c'è un preciso corrispettivo al si passivante ed al si impersonale.


----------



## The Acrobat

Si, sembra anche a me, forse l'assenza di un corrispondente preciso in inglese è un vantaggio per i madrelingua inglesi, che hanno due forme ben distinte e non devono passare un "si" ai raggi x per scoprire se è impersonale, riflessivo o passivo .
Chiedo una precisazione a franz o a neuromatico: come mai nella prima frase neuromatico usa _listen to,_ e nella seconda _hear_? è lo stesso o c'è una differenza più o meno netta?
Grazie Mat.


----------



## franz rod

Beh, anche in Italiano c'è il "passivo classico" o possiamo scrivere "tu puoi ascoltare musica"; ma abbiamo anche il si e mi sembra che sia una cosa positiva.

Ehm, non conosco molto bene l'Inglese.


----------



## The Acrobat

franz rod said:


> Beh, anche in Italiano c'è il "passivo classico" o possiamo scrivere "tu puoi ascoltare musica"; ma abbiamo anche il si e mi sembra che sia una cosa positiva.
> 
> Ehm, non conosco molto bene l'Inglese.



Credo dobbiamo molto al fiorentino, dal quale dipende molto la nostra amata lingua, il si se non sbaglio ha origini proprio dal fiorentino.
Ok, per la differenza listen-hear attendo risposta da altri.
Grazie comunque. Mat.


----------



## neuromatico

Ciao franz e Mat,

Mi rendevo conto quando l'ho scritto che non vi piacerebbe. 

È vero che non "c'è un preciso corrispettivo al si passivante" e l'ho detto io riferendo alla sintassi problematica. 
Sappiamo noi stessi che a volte (spesso a dire la verità) non è possibile tradurre letteralmente. Frequentemente lo scopo di preservare il significato richiede i cambiamenti o più o meno e pensavo che il mio suggerimento fosse fedele allo spirito della versione italiana. Potrete essere sicuri che la frase rappresenta un esempio di "passive construction" in inglese.

Mat, potrei detto:
_Many genres of music can be listened to._
ma suona molto goffo sebbene non sia cattiva grammatica.


----------



## franz rod

Il fatto è che nella frase con il si passivante si una comunque la diatesi attiva mentre in "_Many genres of music can be listened to." o "_                               Many genres of music can be heard" come nell'Italiano "molti generi di musica possono essere ascoltati" si usa la diatesi passiva.


----------



## neuromatico

franz rod said:


> Il fatto è che nella frase con il si passivante si una comunque la diatesi attiva


Franz, qualcosa su cui siamo in disaccordo. Forse si tratta l'uso dei termini "passivo" vs "_passive_".

_In Engish, both "....heard" and "....listened to" use the passive voice._


----------



## MünchnerFax

Per carità, specifico subito che mi baso molto sul mio "sesto senso" da madrelingua e poco sulle grammatiche, quindi se qualcuno ha fonti concrete le citi pure. Però io di primo acchito direi che questo discorso:



> A. L'impersonale:
> Si può ascoltare molti generi di musica.
> You/One can listen to many genres of music.
> 
> B. Il passivo:
> Si possono ascoltare molti generi di musica.
> Many genres of music can be heard.


...è sbagliato. 
L'unica frase corretta secondo me è _si *possono* ascoltare molti generi di musica_.

Il _si _impersonale che può fungere da soggetto, come nella frase A qui sopra, in italiano semplicemente non esiste (a meno di non ricorrere a _uno_)... L'unica costruzione possibile è la B. O mi è sfuggito qualcosa?


----------



## giovannino

MF, penso che la risposta si trovi nella risposta della Crusca citata in un altro post:

 Possono sorgere dubbi con un verbo transitivo il cui oggetto sia invece espresso, come nel caso della frase _alle otto si serve la cena_. In questo caso, infatti, la proposizione può essere interpretata sia come _alle otto serviamo_ (o _qualcuno serve_)_ la cena_, sia come _alle otto la cena viene servita_. In proposito, Serianni nota che fanno propendere per il _si_ passivante due fatti: «il verbo tende a passare alla 6ª persona in caso di oggetto plurale («si servono le bibite»; *ma nell’uso toscano e arcaico anche «si serve le bibite*»: …); nei tempi composti il participio ha desinenza femminile se l’oggetto è femminile («si è servita una bibita»; antico o popolare l’uso senza accordo)»


----------



## neuromatico

Ciao e grazie MF e G,

Torniamo al punto di partenza. Meno male! Cominciava a girarmi la testa.


----------



## franz rod

> Franz, qualcosa su cui siamo in disaccordo. Forse si tratta l'uso dei termini "passivo" vs "_passive_".
> 
> _In Engish, both "....heard" and "....listened to" use the passive voice._



So che sono passivi in Inglese, ma in Italiano c'è il passivo  che si costruisce con il verbo volto al passivo (come in inglese) ed il si passivante (che non esiste in inglese) con il verbo in diatesi attiva.



> Il _si _impersonale che può fungere da soggetto, come nella frase A qui sopra, in italiano semplicemente non esiste (a meno di non ricorrere a _uno_)...



Il si naturalmente non è il soggetto.  Ma la frase "A" è perfettamente corretta e viene usato il "si imperosnale".



> MF, penso che la risposta si trovi nella risposta della Crusca citata in un altro post:



Mi sembra che la frase che hai citato sia di una grammatica.  
comunque dal sito dell'Accademia della Crusca:
"Qualora la costruzione con il _si_ impersonale riguardi un verbo transitivo con il suo complemento oggetto, esiste anche una ‘variante’ in cui il complemento oggetto diviene soggetto del verbo, che pertanto si accorda con esso: _si mangia le mele_ (noi mangiamo le mele = complemento oggetto) → _si mangiano le mele_ (le mele sono, vengono mangiate = soggetto); il nuovo soggetto può anche precedere il verbo: _le mele si mangiano_."


----------



## giovannino

franz rod said:


> Mi sembra che la frase che hai citato sia di una grammatica.


 
La mia citazione proviene dalla stessa risposta della redazione della Crusca a cui fai riferimento tu. In molte risposte sul sito della Crusca viene spesso semplicemente riportata una citazione dalla _Grammatica italiana _di Luca Serianni.

Comunque c'è una frase importante dopo quella che hai riportato:

_Questa variante, che prende il nome di si ‘passivante’, è obbligatoria in molte varietà dell’italiano quando il complemento oggetto non è costituito da un pronome clitico._

Cioè in molte varietà (ma io direi in quasi tutte, eccetto quella toscana, come dice Serianni) si dice _le si mangia _ma non _si mangia le mele._

Anche in _La lingua italiana _Lepschy (come Serianni, accademico della Crusca) definisce rara la variante "si mangia le mele" rispetto a "si mangiano le mele". Lepschy scriveva nel 1976. Penso che da allora "si mangia le mele" sia diventato ancora più raro.

Qui si apre una questione interessante, che forse andrebbe discussa in Solo Italiano. Se una forma, come dice Serianni, si usava nell'italiano arcaico e sopravvive solo nell'uso toscano, può ancora considerarsi parte dell'italiano standard sovraregionale o non è invece da considerarsi una variante regionale?
Ovviamente Serianni potrebbe sbagliarsi e magari "si serve le bibite" (il suo esempio di "uso toscano e arcaico") si usa anche in altre regioni.


----------



## franz rod

> La mia citazione proviene dalla stessa risposta della redazione della Crusca a cui fai riferimento tu.



ahahah, dovrò imparare a leggere.



> Cioè in molte varietà (ma io direi in quasi tutte, eccetto quella toscana, come dice Serianni) si dice _le si mangia _ma non _si mangia le mele._
> 
> Anche in _La lingua italiana _Lepschy (come Serianni, accademico della Crusca) definisce rara la variante "si mangia le mele" rispetto a "si mangiano le mele". Lepschy scriveva nel 1976. Penso che da allora "si mangia le mele" sia diventato ancora più raro.



Non mi sembra che sia usato solo in Toscana. Anzi, devo dire che ho sentito più spesso usare il si impersonale che il si passivante. Vivo a Trieste e queste frasi vengono dette in dialetto locale, specialmente quando viene usato il verbo potere (es.: si può mangiare le mele, se pol magnar i pomi).


----------

